# Bank Cards - Word of Warning



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Please keep your wits about you when using your bank cards; some robbing git cloned my card and used it in Dubai last week!  A total of over 600 euros was lifted from my Spanish account, thankfully, I will be reimbursed.

A friend of mine serving in Iraq had his card cloned too. Transactions took place in the US on his card.

This type of crime is on the increase and pin numbers can be copied from your card and your hard earned cash can be withdrawn from hole in the walls. BE AWARE!!!!

Happy Eid to you all!


----------



## Shaye72 (Aug 18, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Please keep your wits about you when using your bank cards; some robbing git cloned my card and used it in Dubai last week!  A total of over 600 euros was lifted from my Spanish account, thankfully, I will be reimbursed.
> 
> ...



It happened to me as well.. I was visiting Dubai from June to Aug. I came back to the US and a short time later noticed my card being used. They cloned my card and were using it in the US. Took 3 weeks to get my account back to norm..


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Shaye72 said:


> It happened to me as well.. I was visiting Dubai from June to Aug. I came back to the US and a short time later noticed my card being used. They cloned my card and were using it in the US. Took 3 weeks to get my account back to norm..


A lot of it happens through ATM 'skimming'. Make sure you check the machine before you use it, if possible use one inside a branch or hotel and make sure noone can see you inputting your PIN.

UAE bank card details stolen from hacked ATM


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Wouldn't mind. I couldn't even get money from my account on Monday night, so the hackers would have had no change

grrrrr HSBC


----------

